# Identifying a 1957 to 1959 Coca Cola Bottle, no city info on bottom, just letter "L".



## Ron13a (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's a 1957 to 1959 bottle. Raised letters on the bottle state:"REG U.S. PAT OFF", "CONTENTS 6 1/2 OZS" also, lower on the bottle are the numbers "58-16".On the bottom there is nothing but the letter "L". Is this a 1957 to 1959 bottle? Coca Cola script painted on both sides. No "COKE" on this bottle. Thanks to anyone answering my silly question. Here's a pic:


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think 58 in the year, 16 in the mold identifier and L may be for Latchford Glass Company, Los Angeles Ca..


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2014)

Ron Are you sure the number is a 16 and not a 15 or some other number?  The side-by-side numbers sound like an Owens-Illinois Glass Company mark but a 16 does not jive with an operating plant at the time, which was 1958. The first double-script acl Coca Cola bottles came out around 1955 but didn't kick into high-gear until around 1957. So a 1958 would be considered somewhat early. I'm not sure what the L stands for but don't think it's for Latchford Glass.  http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/glass-manufacturers-marks-on-coke-bottles/


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 25, 2014)

It looks a lot like "18" beside the 58.  58-18?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's what I'm working with ... http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/ http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2014)

After doing some additional research, I believe Cow's got it right. Nothing else seems to fit.  As time allows I hope to find more of the Latchford marks and see what they look like, especially during the 1950s and 1960s. But I'm pretty sure now that Latchford Glass did produce some Coca Cola bottles.


*L* ... Latchford Glass Company, Los Angeles, California (mark used c.1957-c.1989).

eBay Coca Cola Bottle w/ *L*

[URL=http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/COCA-COLA-ACL-Soda-Bottle-6-1-2oz-1987-Spartanburg-S-C-/290927934640]http://www.ebay.com.au/it...burg-S-C-/290927934640


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2014)

P.S. According to the "Tracking the Hobbleskirt" article, the first script acls were on the larger (quart) bottles starting around 1955 and were applied to the smaller (6 ounce) bottles starting around 1957


----------



## Ron13a (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's a 16:


----------



## jpoland13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like a 1958 bottle from Laurens Glass works.


----------

